# Cat's Eye



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max seems unfazed by the camera in his face so I take advantage and capture an intense of moment bird watching.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Love the eyeball! I still think that cat is so cool!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, thats a great photo!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks! It's always tough to get good detail without using a flash. Max is such a great subject because when he's bird watching, he's a still as a stone.


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Excellent picture, Bird watching a cats fav pass time.


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Great picture. Would you mind if I copied it to an e mail for my granddaughter? I send her a new cat picture each morning, she would enjoy this.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

It would be great! I am always hoping my pictures are good enough to share. I have a huge collection of various subject matter taken over the last few years. I am a photo-holic for sure.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

**** it - I wanta a digital camera...


----------

